# anodizing services?



## ErickThakrar (Jul 6, 2004)

I have some aluminum parts I want to get HAIII anodized. Not many, just a couple of pieces. Anybody have any suggestions? I tried my yellowpages but found nothing in my area. I need a place that will do small lots and not cost several hundred bucks. Any takers?


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jul 6, 2004)

If you can't find anyone cheap enough, maybe you
need to do a group buy. A few CPFers get their parts
anodized together. Might work, unless they all need
to be the same size or whatever.

Greg


----------



## sidespill (Jul 6, 2004)

these guys do ano for paintball guns ano services I assume the pricing is for gun parts. But maybe they'll hook you up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif give them a call. If you do an inquiry let us know what they say.


----------



## capnal (Jul 6, 2004)

Try this, in the Ohio Area

Luke Engineering & Mfg. Co. 
458 South Blvd., P.O. Drawer 478
Wadsworth, OH 44282
USA 
Tel: 330-335-1501
Fax: 330-336-6738
Product Description
Custom Producers Of Wear & Corrosion Resistant Coatings. Hardcoat Anodize Up To 7' Diameter; Multiple Lines; Ceramic Hardfacing For Aluminum; Thicker & Denser Than Conventional Anodize; Custom Fixturing & Masking; PTFE Impregnation

or this

Hohman Plating & Mfg., Inc. 
812 Hillrose Ave.
Dayton, OH 45404
USA 
Tel: 937-228-2191
Fax: 937-228-5171
Product Description
Plating Specs: ISO / TS 16949, AS9100, ASTM, AMS, NADCAP, MIL-1-45208, Automotive & Aerospace Contractor Specs. Anodize, Phosphate, Copper, Nickel, Chrome, E. Nickel, Gadmium, Zinc, Tin, Vacuum & Plasma Coatings, Teflon® Impregnate


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the info. I called the Luke Engineering Co. and checked with them first. 100 dollar minimum order, about 50 cents per piece though, so perhaps a group thing would be in order if people are interested. And that's for Type3 Hard-anodizing.


----------



## HarryN (Jul 6, 2004)

I did a google search for "anodizing", and there are a number of firms, as well as a forum. Sometimes, these guys are under "electroplating".

Many platers have a $ 80 - 100 minimum orders. If you are at all flexible on the finish, you might consider alternatives such as sand blasted.

For a sealed finish, I have played a little bit with putting cleaned parts in very hot water under a 12 V DC (battery). Not even close to HAIII, but no chemicals waste, and viable for hobby use.

Try it on scrap first to make sure you are happy with it.

HarryN


----------



## K-T (Jul 6, 2004)

Therer was a webservice called 'International Hard Anodizing Association' and I have a link from them which doesn't work anymore - does anybody know where they have moved their page?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Try here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif IHAA


----------



## K-T (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks a lot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## TnC_Products (Jul 12, 2004)

You should try Danco Plating. They have a lot charge of around $60.00 for hard anodizing. If the parts arn't anodized then that is all it will cost. If you have to strip the parts first then the cost would of course be higher. We send stuff to them on a daily basis.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jul 13, 2004)

TNC, do you have any contact information for Danco? Most of the other places I talked to had a minimum price of 100 dollars atleast.


----------



## DallasA (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ErickThakrar said:*
Wow, thanks for the info. I called the Luke Engineering Co. and checked with them first. 100 dollar minimum order, about 50 cents per piece though, so perhaps a group thing would be in order if people are interested. And that's for Type3 Hard-anodizing. 

[/ QUOTE ]


What Type of Type III HA would you like? Natural or do you need a die added?


MJ


----------



## LifeNRA (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a couple of Arc 123 twisty tailpacks in bare aluminum I wish I could get hard anodized. They work fine but they would look better anodized.


----------



## DallasA (Jul 16, 2004)

LifeNRA PM Sent


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jul 17, 2004)

Dallas, sorry. I didn't see your post til just now. 
I'm personally looking only for natural or black. Either one would be fine. The pieces I'm considering having anodized are the handle scales and furniture from a CRKT Grant Hawk DOG folder and the body of my XM2. The XM2 would need to be stripped. The others are uncoated.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 10, 2004)

If you're in the Willamette Valley, there's a place in Albany that will do it. I forget what they charge.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2004)

Late to this thread, but try Robar. Their NP3 is awesome. I can't say what their pricing is like, or even if they'd do small parts, but it doesn't cost anything to ask.

http://www.robarguns.com


----------

